# Body Fat % before you start and while on cycle!!!!



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 25, 2012)

Don???t worry about my body fat, I am taking AAS and have a diet that is set up as if it were the last month left living.  I am going to get ripped.  Hold on before we start I am going to drink a protein shake and front load my carbs by eating give kispy kreme  
Do I have a little cynicism, yes!  I have been reading a lot of threads with body fat percentages from 16% and up and don???t want to get their body fat to a workable area, and I will even shoot high starting at 6% and below.  Why does it matter for crying out loud where my body fat percentage is?  Most of the reason for a good starting body fat is due to the compounds using while on cycle.  When I say this I mean are the compounds wet or dry, known for bulking or cutting, does it have a history of raising blood pressure levels medium, moderate or high (which can have an affect on your body that can cause you to loose or gain) and the obvious of how will my body react this cycle?  These factors are some, not all of the basics that play into the importance of having your body fat percent prepared going into a cycle.  I have been reading time after time of bro???s who are having 16%+ body fat before cycle and now on their 3rd week of cycle weight is increasing not for the good but worse due to it raising their body fat even more.  If you have been around a while and research you know how important your body fat% is going into the cycle.  As you will know how to eat due to the above, and when you know how to eat you will begin to shred/gain positively because your body is consuming ???clean food??? for clean gains and not the latter as stated above due to diet.  I am not going to say ???I have never done a cycle??? with less than optimal body fat% preparedness.  Heck YES I have done it and like I wrote above it backed fired on me and body fat went undesirably up and took forever after PCT to get to a weight that was manageable and healthy.  Why did I do that?  Because I freaking wanted too, I know what I am doing (this is my second cycle oh these guys are just using scare tactics to get me to where they think I should be and don???t want me to get bigger stronger faster, oh I got this I will show them I can cut down at 24% body and still gain good lean muscle using an only Deca oral cycle.  My diet for cycle is whatever I want so I am ready to go!!!  Are some of you bro???s/sis having a good chuckle of previous threads like this?

We are not busting anyone???s down or being harsh but trying to avoid you are mistakes and make you successful and if it happens where you surpass then fine as long as you are no where near our completion or lifting platforms.  LOL!!!  JK, no I am not.  LOL.  We want you to be safe with your body and have a successful cycle unleashing the ripped beast inside of you instead of get the hibernation coat off in the middle of July.   Now that we have gotten ourselves to accepting the importance of body fat% and a good understanding of dieting of which I will hit on later in a different thread; now let???s understand wet and dry AAS are.  Knowing is half the battle.  Sorry I had to say this.  LOLOLOL.  For real though knowledge  on this will help us know what makes us retain water, which keeps are muscle  dry <<<<cut, lean and vascular look>>>>> and how we can stack them in likeness or wet and dry depending upon goal will depend on when you start or finish with whatever compound.  I have pasted a chart:

STEROID​*STRENGTH*​*WEIGHT GAIN*​*FAT /WATER LOSS*​*ANTI-ESTROGEN*​*SIDE EFFECTS*​*KEEP GAINS*​ALDACTONE
-
-
* * *
-
* * * *
-
ANABOLICUM VISTER
*
*
*
-
*
* * * *
*ANADROL*
* * * * *
* * * * *
-
-
* * * * *
*
ANADUR
* * *
* *
*
-
*
* * * *
*ANAVAR*
* * * *
*
* *
-
* *
* *
ANDRIOL
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
* * * *
ANDROSTANOLONE
* * *
* * *
* * *
-
*
* * *
*ARIMIDEX*
-
-
-
* * * * *
* *
-
CATAPRES
*
*
* *
-
* * * *
* * *
*CLENBUTEROL*
-
-
* * * *
-
*
-
*CLOMID*
-
-
* *
* * * *
*
-
CYCLOFENIL
-
-
* *
* * * *
*
-
CYTADREN
* *
* *
*
* * * * *
* * * *
-
CYTOMEL
-
-
* * * *
-
* * * *
-
DANOCRINE
-
-
* *
-
* *
-
*DECA-DURABOLIN*
* * *
* * *
*
-
*
* * * *
*DIANABOL*
* * * *
* * * *
-
-
* * *
*
DNP
-
-
* * * * *
-
* * * * *
-
DURABOLIN
* * *
* * *
*
-
* *
* * * *
DYNABOLIN
* *
* *
*
-
*
* * * *
EPHEDRINE
-
-
* * *
-
* * *
-
*EQUIPOISE*
* * *
* * *
* *
-
* *
* * *
ESICLENE
-
-
-
-
* * *
-
ESTANDRON
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
* *
*FINAJECT*
* * *
* * *
* * *
-
* * *
* *
*FINAPLIX*
* * * * *
* * * * *
*
-
* * * *
* *
GHB
-
-
* *
-
* *
-
*HALOTESTIN*
* *
*
*
-
* * * *
*
*HCG*
* *
*
-
-
* *
-
*HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE*
* * * *
* * * *
* * * *
-
* *
* * * *
INSULIN
* * *
* * *
*
-
* * * * *
* * *
*L-THYROXIN*
-
-
* * * *
-
* *
-
LASIX
-
-
* * * *
-
* * * *
-
LAURABOLIN
* *
* * *
*
-
* *
* * * *
MAGAGRISEVIT-MONO
*
*
* *
-
*
-
*MASTERON*
* * *
* * *
* * *
*
*
* * * *
METHANDRIOL DIPROPIONATE
* * *
* * *
*
-
* * *
* *
METHYLTESTOSTERONE
* * *
* * *
*
-
* * * * *
*
MIOTOLAN
*
*
-
-
* *
* * *
NILEVAR
* *
* *
* *
-
-
* *
*NOLVADEX*
-
-
*
* * *
*
-
NORANDREN 50, 200
* * *
* * *
*
-
*
* * * *
*OMNADREN 250 *
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
* *
ORABOLIN
* *
* *
* *
-
* *
* *
*ORAL-TURINABOL*
* *
*
-
-
* *
* * *
*OXANDROLONE*
* * * *
*
* *
-
* *
* *
PARABOLAN
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * * *
* * *
*PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT*
* * *
* * *
*
-
* *
* * *
PRIMOBOLAN TABS
* *
* *
*
-
* *
* * *
PRIMOTESTON DEPOT
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* *
* *
*PROVIRON*
*
*
-
-
* *
-
SPIRONOLACTON COMP
-
-
* * * *
-
* * * *
-
STEN
* * *
* * *
*
-
* * *
* *
SUSTANON 250
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
* *
TESLAC
* *
*
*
* * * * *
*
*
*Winstrol*
*
*
**
-
*
**
TESTOSTERONA 200
* * *
* * *
*
-
* * *
* *
TESTOSTERONA 25, 50
* * * *
* * *
*
-
* *
*
*TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE*
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
*
*TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE*
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
*
TESTOSTERONE HEPTYLATE
* * * *
* * * *
*
-
* * *
*
*TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE*
* * * *
* * * *
*

HIGH                                     
*****
****
***
**
*
-LOW​Retrieved on 25 January 2012, from Isteroids, http://www.isteroids.com/steroids/Steroid%20Effectiveness%20Chart.html
The above chart will establish your knowledge on what will affect your current body fat%, allow you to project on the possibility you will be on your current cycle a cycle you are thinking about doing and or where you want to pick and place your compounds to time it just right for maximum gains as well as shredding down to a desired imo 6% and below body fat.  Not for contest prep or contest comp but just for walking around weight.  Pro BB put their bodies through hell to get the desire competition look that requires a whole other level of research and body prep. <<<<<Hopefully D-Latsky, Unclem, Heavy, OSL can chime in on this one as far as contest prep start or finish body fat percentages for those who seek mentorship>>>>  Maybe I can get a rep for Mr. Heavy to to finally get one form him.  LOL.   But for us regular walkers if you will this info in the writing and the above will help us better layout cycles to present to us for us to help you based upon you know it, Age, Sex, Height, Weight, Body fat, experience with AAS, and Goal.  

So Chris now that you have explained the importance where do we want our BF????  This again depends on what?  The above paragraph last sentence.  IMO and my other bro???s/Sis will surely chime I like starting a bulk  6 -8 %. Stop at 12 % and then back to 6 - 8 %<<<being a cut.
I wanted to focus just on Body fat% importance and not go all into diet, cycle set up, supplement combos etc???  I hope you bro???s  enjoyed and see that I stay focused on the subject solely because recently seems that guys don???t have a clue going into cycle when the number food isn???t set up right or eating habits, body fat% is to high to start, don???t have enough gear knowledge or supplies to properly set up  cycles, most notorious >>>being  two weeks already into cycle and posting up cycle that is jacked up and no PCT in sight.  

That is what we are here for IM family to help you body freakz not make our mistakes but avoid and have a great cycle and body recoveries.  Thanks for reading family!!!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 25, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> starting a bulk  6 -8 %. Stop at 12 % and then back to 6 - 8 %<<<being a cut.
> I wanted to focus just on Body fat% importance and not go all into diet, cycle set up, supplement combos etc???



bro this is kinda stupid, people who compete at national levels drop to 3-4% and they feel weak as a snail at the show because of low body fat...do you have any ide how hard it is to get that low? you make it sound  like it is childs play...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 25, 2012)

Imosted said:


> bro this is kinda stupid, people who compete at national levels drop to 3-4% and they feel weak as a snail at the show because of low body fat...do you have any ide how hard it is to get that low? you make it sound  like it is childs play...



I am not saying it OS going to happen over night brpther. That isn't a reality. This information was put out for the bros who are seeking out their journey to cut and bulk properly. Like it or not bro but you yourself know the above holds truth and can be successfully done, not talking about 3-4.  I kept getting pms about the topic and here it is for them to read and decided to how it fits them. I am simple putting in all truth that when on cycle we still have to eat clean and health to have a successful cycle and not back fire because of bad diet and gain unwanted weight/body fat. I am still going to give guys thmruthful in. I usually walk around at 19-21%  when I go on cycle I like to drop to 12% and hold 10-14%  that's just me, but wanted to provide this info to this who were confused about bf and how it factors into your cycles. Imosted your a good bro, what do you walk around bubba?  If you don't mind me asking. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Imosted (Jan 25, 2012)

i agree on your second message, yeah 10-14 is great but if you gonna try to go as low as 6% before cycle it is a delusion, it is not possible and it is unhealthy.. 
Right now GMO is trying to to 8% first time in his life and he is using a shit load of aas to maintain his muscles while dropping to 8%


PS i just checked GMO is going for 6% not 8


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 25, 2012)

Imosted said:


> i agree on your second message, yeah 10-14 is great but if you gonna try to go as low as 6% before cycle it is a delusion, it is not possible and it is unhealthy..
> Right now GMO is trying to to 8% first time in his life and he is using a shit load of aas to maintain his muscles while dropping to 8%



I see what your saying Imosted. This is  why I love this board. We do our research and it is legit bit I have brothers like you that mentor me and now will be able to mentor another one and give solid advice. Thanks Imosted!!!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

Imosted said:


> i agree on your second message, yeah 10-14 is great but if you gonna try to go as low as 6% before cycle it is a delusion, it is not possible and it is unhealthy..
> Right now GMO is trying to to 8% first time in his life and he is using a shit load of aas to maintain his muscles while dropping to 8%
> 
> 
> PS i just checked GMO is going for 6% not 8


 
I'm NPC Super Heavy and have a lot of pro friends. It's almost impossible to cruse at 6pc--let alone 3-4pc is almost death! Backstage at the Olympia 99, I watched R Robinson save someones life for being at a low BF pc and giving him some apple sauce to bring him around and that was a "elleged" 3pc. Or this could happen .....

Raising the Bar 2 - Anthony D'Arezzo Tribute - YouTube


----------



## Dannie (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I am sure some will benefit from it. Its bit hard to read the 'chart'. You should have made it in form of a table.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 26, 2012)

Imosted said:


> i agree on your second message, yeah 10-14 is great but if you gonna try to go as low as 6% before cycle it is a delusion, it is not possible and it is unhealthy..
> Right now GMO is trying to to 8% first time in his life and he is using a shit load of aas to maintain his muscles while dropping to 8%
> 
> 
> PS i just checked GMO is going for 6% not 8


 
10% was hard enough for me, and I cannot seem to stay there, but keep floating up to 12%, and my diet already has all my friends and family making fun of me.

I do not even know anybody at the gym or at the lake or anywhere else who is 10% or less.

GMO is going for 6%!  That is going to be tough, and, probably, will last for only a short period of time.

As for the bodybuilders who are 3-4%, I see some of them at 20-30% off season.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'm NPC Super Heavy and have a lot of pro friends. It's almost impossible to cruse at 6pc--let alone 3-4pc is almost death! Backstage at the Olympia 99, I watched R Robinson save someones life for being at a low BF pc and giving him some apple sauce to bring him around and that was a "elleged" 3pc. Or this could happen .....
> 
> Raising the Bar 2 - Anthony D'Arezzo Tribute - YouTube


 


I understand exactly what you guys are talking about and the strain it takes on your body getting down to this level and from my own experience when I got down to 5% back in later 2010 I was fatigued but body was rocking.  I must say that this type of level isn't for the newly created BB, or novice for that matter. Taking into account the toll the body will undergo through this process I begin to wonder was it really worth it.  In the long term if you are going for an Armature or Pro title then absolutely and if you are a model going for the money.  After thinking about it last night and respecting what Imosted and Hypo have to say I do want to clarify that this is not something you want to pursue if you are just walking down the street but this is a pre-contest and competition outline.  

The reality of it is to be able to function at the original statement of desired competition 6-8% is almost non-existent as the body will only be able to operate safely at this level for short periods of time.  So the 6-8 IS FOR COMP.

The regular bro, you and me who just want to be jerked and tan will usually walk around 10-14 and 14 being on the high side.  This is easily obtainable through proper dieting, exercise and cycle set up.  Again thanks Imosted and Hypo for pulling the clarification out of me as I wouldn't any bro or sis for that matter to put their body and ultimately lives at risk just to show that last bit of definition.

The abve AAS Diagram was in a chart format.  Not sure what happened on the transfer.  I am going to put it in Excel format for better read.  Thanks bro's for your help!!!  Thats what I love the about the team concept.  United we prevail, divided we fall.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 26, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> when I got down to 5% back in later 2010 I was fatigued but body was rocking.


 Pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 26, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> 10% was hard enough for me, and I cannot seem to stay there, but keep floating up to 12%, and my diet already has all my friends and family making fun of me.
> 
> I do not even know anybody at the gym or at the lake or anywhere else who is 10% or less.
> 
> ...


 

First off, good to see you malfeasnace!!! I haven't spoken with you in a while my good friend.  Hope you have been doing well.  GMO is surely going all in on this journey that is for sure.  Just hoping and praying he will do well as well his body respond to the stress he is putiting it through well.  As of now I am not pursuing any Pro-BB shots as I am in the military and can't do a whole lot of focusing due to my job op tempo.  Hopefully real soon I will be able to though.  I want to compete for at least one comp by the end of this year and will neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed all of your help!!!


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, I am going for 6% and let me tell you, it is no cake walk.  It fucking sucks and is definitely not maintainable, if you want to feel good.  I have a friend who does modeling for fitness mags and he stayed at 6-7% for 6 months by eating only 30g of carbs a day.  He ALWAYS felt like shit and was fatigued.  All he could do was WO and go to his photo shoots.  Other than that he stayed at home on the couch.

The sacrifice you have to make to get to 6% is no joke, not too mention all the drugs it requires.  I have another four weeks, and it is only going to get harder as I push myself to lose more BF.  My workouts are a chore due to the glycogen depletion, and I am spent after just a few movements.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 26, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen!



Lol, good point but it did. I wasnt bodybuilding at the time but preparing for a marathon. I got town to 155lbs. Super skinny and muscle definition was for running not flexing. Lol. Now I am 217lbs. It was easy to get down the body percent as all my body was doing was being calories because of the hours I spent on cardio. My wife said I looked sick and therefore I quite that obsession and started lifting heavy. I dont ever seeing me get below 12-14 again. I don't want to look like a male version of angelina Joe lee. Lol. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 26, 2012)

GMO said:


> Yes, I am going for 6% and let me tell you, it is no cake walk.  It fucking sucks and is definitely not maintainable, if you want to feel good.  I have a friend who does modeling for fitness mags and he stayed at 6-7% for 6 months by eating only 30g of carbs a day.  He ALWAYS felt like shit and was fatigued.  All he could do was WO and go to his photo shoots.  Other than that he stayed at home on the couch.
> 
> The sacrifice you have to make to get to 6% is no joke, not too mention all the drugs it requires.  I have another four weeks, and it is only going to get harder as I push myself to lose more BF.  My workouts are a chore due to the glycogen depletion, and I am spent after just a few movements.



Man GMO a very sobering Outlook bro. Take care of yourself man.  I am cheering you on bro!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

WTF is a wet or dry AAS?

Your intentions are good, but this is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> WTF is a wet or dry AAS?
> 
> Your intentions are good, but this is overkill in my opinion.


 

XYZ,
I wrote this late last night and was trying to help break down the simplicity of how important bodyfat was before and during a cycle for good gains.  The term wet and dry was for newb to understand the differences with compounds as far as what they do.  I am recreating a chart to better explain this by compound.  
Dry= no bloat 
Wet= bloat (either due to estrogen conversion or enzyme inhibition (like Deca or DMT))


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be honest Chris, I don't like that article. I think it creates more confusion than it explains things.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2012)

diet is always the key! then gear..


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 26, 2012)

i get so damn tired of reading about this bf% bs before you can use gear stf .i mean most people in the real world and on here even if it is suppose to be a bb site are not.i have never been below 15% bf and i use gear and never ever have any sides at all dont really even need an ai or serms and i can recover usually in 2 or 3 weeks from a 2 gram a week 14 to 16 week cylces if i want .fyi i do use serms and ai and take long brakes now just to be safe but i dont ave to.i am running test e right now and from having surgery i was close to probally over 20% bf 2 weeks into test e cycle not even lifting weights or dieting i have droped close to 3 or 4 % bf have not even got my ai in yet will today i dont need it but oh well.and yes i use gear so that it is easier for me to look good cheat if you will do i want to be 10 bf% and live in the gym and  diet and feel like shit and life suck hell no.i have a fine ass  wife,kids,money hole 9 yards i do not get paid for what my body looks like.still does not mean i can not look good and yes gear helps me get there with out being a looser that counts cals and diets and can not ever have fun fuck that for what.99% of the peole hate that look anyway nasty.well damn what a rant i went on shit it must be a side effect from the test because i am so fat.no disrespect to the couple of real bb on if seen like 5 and they look damn good but i dont think those 5 people are the only ones in the world that should be allowed to use gear and they can say all they want that they got that way because of diet and hard work and not the gear and i will show you a liar the gear helped.for me anyway i can use gear the right way workout and look better than 90% of people in the real world and be HAPPY even at 15% bf.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

XYZ is my bi*ch.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I like big black cock in my ass.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ben 15% issn't so bad, you know,  if you are skiing in the mountain's and have your Ski Bib's on or something.


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I like big black cock in my ass.



What the fuck does that have to do with this thread.  Negged for not knowing the difference between "Anything Goes" and the "Anabolic Zone".


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bottom line is if you don't have the disipline to eat right (clean foods and proper amount) don't worry about using AAS. If you are fat it is because you have messed up eating habit's. If you don't change that you will still be fat no matter what.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

GMO said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with this thread. Negged for not knowing the difference between "Anything Goes" and the "Anabolic Zone".


 says edited by


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 26, 2012)

not true everbody is built diff.i am sure you are a skinny fuck  which is worse than being fat.you have to take the good with the bad i easily and i mean easily put on huge amounts of muscle can look at weights and arms will be 20 inches and  and ican bench 400 when not even going to the gym just for fun.which is all great but it is not possable for me to have 20 inch arms and a six pack where friends of mine have 10 inch arms and six packs.the first thing you learn after you get older than 20 year old is everbody is different and thank god for that.


----------



## GMO (Jan 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> says edited by



oops...sorry, just caught that.  Either way XYZ is my boy, so I'm sure he had good reason to edit your post.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

my post said "crap" cause i made a mistake while postin


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my post said "crap" cause i made a mistake while posting


 

I'll take your word for it and delete it fully.

The problem is two fold.  One, you have a reputation and it's not a good one.  The mod lounge has had discussions about you.....and that's never a good thing.  Second, I had no idea it was a mistake and I may have overreacted to your comment due to your previous history.  In that case I apologize and will rep you to make up for the loss you suffered and edit the post, fair?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2012)

sure

guess oops would have been better



oh nos...power abusing mods talking bout me


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 26, 2012)

I guarantee almost anyone in here who put up their bf% is dead wrong. outside of gmo, and xyz, if he posted one.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 26, 2012)

The sacrifice it takes to get to sub 10% is amazing in itself, GMO getting to 6% is incredible. 

As for the question "what should your body fat be before starting a cycle?", well that depends on your goal. Are you trying to cut or bulk? I've run heavy cycles at 15-20% to add as much size as possible. Being 300 pounds plus at 20% is a whole lot different then being 175 at 20%. I got dunked at 291 and recorded at 14% 3-4 years back. But for me now, that's stupid, fuck I'm almost 52. I'm 255 right now, probably 13-16%, and I'm cruising on 300mg test e weekly. So it really depends on the person, no one answer is correct. 

If this rambled a bit, it's because I've got my daughter sleeping on me and I'm on my phone.


----------



## fstasfq (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 26, 2012)

Gents, I wanted to apologize for the rambling in my post I really meant it for good and am here just for that reason only, take care of you guys.  Not sure if everyone knows but I just found out recently that I have a herniated disk between the L5&L6.  It is on the severe side as it is pushing on my spinal cord and at times leaving my left leg at times numb and almost paralyzed.  When I began to write last night I had just taking my meds 10mins prior and as I got to the obvious point had a hard time focusing, kept rambling and the final point was just a repeat of about five other sentences.  I really had good intentions but the meds got on my back and through me into where I couldn???t remember what I had just written thus the above.  Sorry bro???s.  I have been in the field the pass couple of days doing combat training lanes and finally the pain caught up with me and I am no chump but had tears in my eyes last night.  So I took the Percocet as prescribed by the doc and about 15mins later created the above abstract master piece.  I appreciate you all keeping it real with me.  I don???t get but hurt and only a true friend will tell the truth.  

Also I am re-doing the information in front as far as the break down of AAS and non-AAS compounds used for support in a excel sheet for better understanding.  Again guys my bad and keeping it real with honesty.  I did not know that those little
gremlins could do that to a brother.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 27, 2012)

hey chris be carefull with those precs i had surgrey on my bicepe tendon and was rx percs i am coming off of them now and it is hell on earth.dont stay on them long take my word for it or your life will be over as you know it.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sure
> 
> guess oops would have been better
> 
> ...


 
It is what it is Bro, you brought 99.9% of this on yourself.  If you want or need anything else please feel free to PM me anytime.  Thanks.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's what I'm struggling with personally. I carry the bulk of my bf around the waist. I'm sure that's not uncommon. I've bought two different sets of calipers and they are both in the same realm of % currently 10 - 12 however I don't see it in the morror personally so I'm not banking on that number. Obviously dunking is the most accurate. 

What bf% does a person get rid of the excess around the middle without going to extremes. I'm not concerned so much with my bf% as I am seeing all my abdominals. I mean do some people have to get to 6% to acheive that? Then once it is achieved does it pile right back on in that region when the bf% goes back to 10%. I look better than I ever have in my life, It's just when am I actually gonna see it around my waist and at what cost?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It is what it is Bro, you brought 99.9% of this on yourself. If you want or need anything else please feel free to PM me anytime. Thanks.


yeah ...it is what it is...i got infracted for not being a fan of golden retreivers....and also not going along with a claim of better stats than arnold....then i said "crap"....what a jerk i am

an opinonated american shouldnt be an odd thing


----------



## XYZ (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah ...it is what it is...i got infracted for not being a fan of golden retreivers....and also not going along with a claim of better stats than arnold....then i said "crap"....what a jerk i am
> 
> an opinonated american shouldnt be an odd thing


 

That's not the issues I'm talking about at all, and that is your opinion.  Let's keep the drama out of the thread.  If you want to discuss this further please PM me anytime.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Here's what I'm struggling with personally. I carry the bulk of my bf around the waist. I'm sure that's not uncommon. I've bought two different sets of calipers and they are both in the same realm of % currently 10 - 12 however I don't see it in the morror personally so I'm not banking on that number. Obviously dunking is the most accurate.
> 
> What bf% does a person get rid of the excess around the middle without going to extremes. I'm not concerned so much with my bf% as I am seeing all my abdominals. I mean do some people have to get to 6% to acheive that? Then once it is achieved does it pile right back on in that region when the bf% goes back to 10%. I look better than I ever have in my life, It's just when am I actually gonna see it around my waist and at what cost?



It's a very individual thing, don't think there is a definitive answer. I've had abs at 16-17%, had none at 12-13% depending on where I'm carrying my fat. Like you, I carry mine in the middle of my body around my waist. I'm 255 right now, pants are waist size 36, but at 290 I can wear 38's. It's just how your body holds fat.


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It's a very individual thing, don't think there is a definitive answer. I've had abs at 16-17%, had none at 12-13% depending on where I'm carrying my fat. Like you, I carry mine in the middle of my body around my waist. I'm 255 right now, pants are waist size 36, but at 290 I can wear 38's. It's just how your body holds fat.



My body spreads it around fairly evenly, but like most men I have more of an accumulation around my lower midsection.  Most of which is gone now, but that pesky back fat is still there to a degree.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 28, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey chris be carefull with those precs i had surgrey on my bicepe tendon and was rx percs i am coming off of them now and it is hell on earth.dont stay on them long take my word for it or your life will be over as you know it.


 

I am not man.  Just been struggling this week and usually good not to take anything like that.  However after the stupid 10 mile road march I was done and could have cried on how much pain I was in.  Thanks for your concern and friendship!!!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 28, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> but I just found out recently that I have a herniated disk between the L5&L6. It is on the severe side as it is pushing on my spinal cord and at times leaving my left leg at times numb and almost paralyzed.... I have been in the field the pass couple of days doing combat training lanes...QUOTE]
> 
> Not to be a dick, but your docs should be kicked in the f*cking head. There's a difference between having two scoops of hooah in your pockets, being a profile ranger, and just straight being dumb. you only have one spine, and the training area will be there long after you start getting a pension. take better care of yourself, bro.
> 
> as far as bf goes, i'm in the same boat as several people. i caliper at 11-13% and barely have visible abs. the middle, especially the back is the absolute last place i keep bf.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Jan 28, 2012)

I kind of agree to an extent with the original tone of this thread.  I resent fat bean bag chair looking guys hopping on cycles and making steroid users look bad because of their lame physiques.   Mainly because I used to fit that mold I guess.  Whatever works for people I guess, just one guys opinion.  That sentiment is probably also inspired by the skinnyfat guys at my lame gym and not im so much.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 28, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> Chrisotpherm said:
> 
> 
> > but I just found out recently that I have a herniated disk between the L5&L6. It is on the severe side as it is pushing on my spinal cord and at times leaving my left leg at times numb and almost paralyzed.... I have been in the field the pass couple of days doing combat training lanes...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 29, 2012)

GMO said:


> My body spreads it around fairly evenly, but like most men I have more of an accumulation around my lower midsection. Most of which is gone now, but that pesky back fat is still there to a degree.


 

99% of the time your back is the last thing to come in.


----------

